# how to automount internal hard disks  without fstab?

## ReDirEct__

Like in the subject... there is a way to mount internal hard disks partition without make an entry on fstab? I can mount the partitions only if I click the disk icon in gnome "computer" icon... but i would the disk mounted when starting gnome session...

----------

## John R. Graham

Unless there's some other criteria than "not in fstab", then it seems silly. Exactly why can't this be done in fstab?

Note that ~/.xinitrc is just a shell script. You could mount them in there.

- John

----------

## ReDirEct__

i'm only curious about that... about .xintrc: i use xdm to login... i have to use .xsession, right?

----------

## ultraslinky

Or then just make a bash script with the mount commands, put it in /etc/init.d, then use rc-update to make it startup at boot time! That should work even without any graphical session.

----------

## Hu

Although the method proposed by ultraslinky would work, if you go that route, you may as well put the entries in /etc/fstab and avoid the custom script.

----------

## Bones McCracker

You could probably also do it using udev rules, but that would be like turning doorknobs with your feet.

----------

